# Smelly Paint



## stitch (Jun 4, 2019)

I used to live in a terrible quality apartment and we were sure there was mold in it, and though I’ve since moved out there’s a moldy smell coming from my paints that I recognize from the apartment, however I haven’t seen any growth on my paints yet. 

Could I just remedy with... pErFuMe??? Should I scent my palette with satchels or something? Would essential oils be bad for my paints? 

It’s really not a problem until I get my nose right into it, however I had only caught a whiff of it in passing yesterday. That was the first time I even noticed an odor, so I mean I’ve gone a while not being bothered by it. I can let things be.


----------



## Mullanphy (Apr 25, 2020)

If they smell moldy, they are moldy, and mold will effect the paints long- and short- term. The paint could just flake off the paper in a few weeks or months, and the mold will multiply in the paper fibers. Get rid of them and buy new paints.

Yes, oils, essential or any other kind, are bad for watercolors. Water and oil don't mix and the paint would not mix well with water and it would not adhere well to the paper.


----------

